# sad day....



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

sad day today. 










turbo project is no more. Eurojet and i were talking, and well it just doesnt make sense to keep on building MY car. 
the plan i wanted is just too much too expensive, and it involves SO MUCH stuff, that it ends up being around 14k to get a perfectly drivable and reliable car. add to that all that i have already invested, and it makes the whole thing stupid. 

originally i wanted to die driving the car. now, well... knowing that it wont be turbo takes half the fun away. so i dont know what will happen later on down the road. 

so, maybe i'll keep on building NA which isnt as expensive, nor as powerfull. if anything, i might end up at 250 and just have fun there. 

thanks for reading.  
"i want my click back"


----------



## DrivenAllDay (Mar 13, 2010)

Keep building NA, and have fun!:thumbup: 

I owned a VRT before my 2.5 Jetta, and I honestly do not miss the power as much as I thought I would. The VRT was fast, but it wasn't the fastest, and I almost killed myself in it. ( did I just admit that ) but yeah. I traded the every now and then headaches for my 2.5. 

I'm happy with my 2.5... after the SRI and my other mods my car feels strong!


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

Thy, bro, i used to own an E36 M3 with a Dinan Charger; car was pathetically fast. I am in the same boat as you are. WHat to do to have a fast-not too fast-yet fun car. I am thinking trading my car for a GLI or Wolfsburg edition. I don't know if that would be wise. 
If I do end up trading it in for a GLI, don't need to spend money on brakes upgrade, nor upgrading my multifunction S/W (which I already have from an R32), and upgrade my headlight to OEM BiXenon (which I already have). 
Another plan is to get stage 1 C2 motorsport Turbo package; not too overwhelming on the tranny, and yet it has decent horsies; however, GLI has 200 and with a software can be around 240.


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sorry to hear Grey  but there is a light at the end of the tunnel and you have alot more done to your car than I do to mine and I still enjoy it and have a blast. Remember most of the time the fun of driving is 90% driver and 10% car. Unless of course you just want to kill yourself like I almost did in a worked Audi S4 lol :laugh: 

Hope you stick to the N/A and get a  back on your face man! For now have a :beer:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

What's the deal dude? You make me want to sell you my turbo setup, lol. I thought the car was wrecked or something.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Dude! See about milling the head or building a higher compression set up with some pistons and rods open up the head with the valve train/port and polish? Get yourself an intake mani, tune it via unitronic or united and rev that thing to 9k!

It'll scream

You'd be surprised what just a limited slip diff can do as well!

Maybe see about an e85 tune, bigger injectors more fuel and air
BAM! Done and I'm sure it'll be plenty fast!


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> Dude! See about milling the head or building a higher compression set up with some pistons and rods open up the head with the valve train/port and polish? Get yourself an intake mani, tune it via unitronic or united and rev that thing to 9k!
> 
> It'll scream
> 
> ...


 lol, right now, i'm looking and waiting for some people to call back about higher comp, tuning, etc. 

the whole story of me not going turbo is that: 

the engine can safely be used at high RPM until about 300hp. 
my tranny can hold up to 300 ft-lbs. 

the base turbo i was looking to build would easily match those numbers... so, to be on the safe side i was gonna lower compression to 8.5:1 with pistons and rods to avoid bending anything in high RPM. 
then, the tranny cant hold those numbers without modification... (i do know about torque converters from level10) 

anyways, stuff would just pile up, and so would the price. 

in the end, it just didnt make sense to go turbo with such limitations, and well... it doesnt make sense to spend so much, when i can just get a second car and work it for the same amount. 

but again, since turbo would be a waste, i'm just going to have fun and build the car NA.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> lol, right now, i'm looking and waiting for some people to call back about higher comp, tuning, etc.
> 
> the whole story of me not going turbo is that:
> 
> ...


 
Where do you get the $14,000 figure in your OP? You can easily put together a nice intercooled turbo kit for under $4K in parts...add a head spacer kit for $400 and you're good to go. You already have an exahust, right? That's taken care of. And don't you already have headers, valve cover, and some other parts that are cosmetic? You could sell those for a little extra money that would pay for a tune by Uni or UM. 

As far as the transmission - it's one of my concerns as I dive into my install. My plan is to see what happens, but I'm ready to upgrade to the Level10 torque converter. I've heard really good things about their torque converters on other platforms (Audi). 

And what other limitations do you anticipate? If you go for ~300-350hp, yea the transmission will probably give eventually. But if you go low compression the engine will be fine (you don't need pistons and rods...where are you getting this info?)


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> Where do you get the $14,000 figure in your OP? You can easily put together a nice intercooled turbo kit for under $4K in parts...add a head spacer kit for $400 and you're good to go. You already have an exahust, right? That's taken care of. And don't you already have headers, valve cover, and some other parts that are cosmetic? You could sell those for a little extra money that would pay for a tune by Uni or UM.
> 
> As far as the transmission - it's one of my concerns as I dive into my install. My plan is to see what happens, but I'm ready to upgrade to the Level10 torque converter. I've heard really good things about their torque converters on other platforms (Audi).
> 
> And what other limitations do you anticipate? If you go for ~300-350hp, yea the transmission will probably give eventually. But if you go low compression the engine will be fine (you don't need pistons and rods...where are you getting this info?)


 -i can put the kit for 3.5K 

-we need pistons and rods cause on 2.5 the ring landings are kind of close, so that if anything sort of bad were to ocurr, then the whole engine would be paper weight. (1k for the combo) 

-tunning would be another 1k 

-FMIC: 1k (custom piping and labor included) 

-intake manifold: 1k 

-tranny work (a torque converter wouldnt be enough. looking to push +400hp) (the wisest decision would be a swap to manual) (4k for the swap+differential (700)+ clutch (1k).* total 5700.* 

-custom catback (quad-tip 3" piping) 1k 

-bigger brakes (1.5k) 

-and still we have left over the install, and all the misc works. 

according to my math, its about +15k 

and my biggest issue being the tranny... 
auto tranny would be nice for around 300, but i wouldnt spend 5k (base turbo installed) for 300hp to then have to install the torque converter, 1k another... and then it would be too much money for such a little output... 

with aLL that said, i'd rather do NA for about 4-5k, do something undone, make some good >300hp and then in 4-5 years, i'll get a nice car, MANUAL and i'll mod the hell out of it.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I honestly would love to stay na but since I'm in the 08 its just easier for me!

But you'd better believe that I will be revving that motor into high heaven! Just going to take it slow and save all while making small steps to fully built scary fast!

8k revs plus boost?

Omfg! Wow that's going to be crazy


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

thygreyt said:


> -i can put the kit for 3.5K
> 
> -we need pistons and rods cause on 2.5 the ring landings are kind of close, so that if anything sort of bad were to ocurr, then the whole engine would be paper weight. (1k for the combo)
> 
> ...


 I understand the desire to bulletproof the engine before you build it up. It's a good idea, but it's also part of buildlnng an all out monster. Adding 100hp is not that HUGE of a jump, and lots of 2.5T guys have been running 300hp without problems for years. I just think you're overexaggerating a lot here... 

1. no need for pistons/rods. Just low CR kit 
2. who's charging you 1K for tuning? lol 
3. C2 has a side mount IC for $500. There are much cheaper options - and you don't need or want a big eurojet FMIC 
4. A swap would be expensive, but not necessary. That's where most of your cost comes from 
5. Custom exhaust - 1K? lol. I thought you already had a eurojet? That's 2.5" and most likely perfectly adequate for your application. If not, sell it for $400 and get a custom catback mandrel bent custom built for $600. 
6. You don't NEED bigger brakes, and they don't have to be 8 caliper. 

I understand you priced out your dream build. I'm just saying that you can do it for 1/3 the price that you are estimating. And it would still be well built with top notch parts, and not at any danger of blowing the car up. Just my 2 cents. :thumbup:


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

TrillyPop said:


> I understand the desire to bulletproof the engine before you build it up. It's a good idea, but it's also part of buildlnng an all out monster. Adding 100hp is not that HUGE of a jump, and lots of 2.5T guys have been running 300hp without problems for years. I just think you're overexaggerating a lot here...
> 
> 1. no need for pistons/rods. Just low CR kit
> 2. who's charging you 1K for tuning? lol
> ...


 Exactly. The build I have planned in my head more than doubles the cost of the car. Will it get there? Maybe. You don't do it all at once, one little step at a time. If you take some garage time/piece things together, you could cut that cost in half. Hell, there's a guy going turbo in here who's gonna just run a full 08' harness to make it way easier to tune. Just pick your battles carefully, and greyt will be everything you've ever wanted it to be dude. :beer:


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

TeamZleep said:


> Hell, there's a guy going turbo in here who's gonna just run a full 08' harness to make it way easier to tune.


 
that's me :laugh:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TrillyPop said:


> 4. A swap would be expensive, but not necessary. That's where most of your cost comes from


 i know. and thats the main reason for me not doing it. 
but it is necessary to reach what i want-ed.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

You can find 5/6 speeds on the cheap man, Just gotta be patient and wait for the right time/place. I almost got a gti 6-speed for $300! 

Heck, if I ever find a good deal on one, you can have my 5-speed!


----------



## inspectahpete023 (Aug 30, 2008)

you pretty much did everything you could to the 2.5l, i would just sell it and get a 2.0t, and build it again


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i'm doing some NA stuff...and when the time comes, and when i can afford it, i'll get a good AWD car that i can play with... with the jetta, i''ll keep it for years as the fun daily


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

I disagree, theres much more that he can and probably will do to his engine. If I had the money that you got Greyt, Id totaly be going down the same road as you. High comp. pistons, sturdier valvetrain so it can hold up to the extra power, cams if you can get some made, and a nice tune to pull everything together. Youll be making some nice power NA. If I could get E85 around here, Id try out that tune with my mani to see how much more power I can get out of it but I can only imagine how much more I could get if I really built the engine up like youre planning. Looking forward to see what you got up your sleeves haha :thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

lol, me usually has no money.. but i saved for about year and a half for the turbo, so i have a good amount to do some NA stuff.

the tranny cant handle more than about 250ish to the wheels so thats pretty much my target.
and most likely i wont do a valvetrain, or not anytime soon.

anyways, as soon as i do anything substancial, you'll know abut it.


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Good luck with the 3000lb car going fast on an automatic. Building an econobox into a monster is going to require a lot more than it is worth, no matter what car you build. Unfortunately vw's are double or nothing due to the relatively small community.

If you want to go fast start looking into k20 swaps. If you want to go faster start looking for 8 cylinders.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

kungfoojesus said:


> Good luck with the 3000lb car going fast on an automatic. Building an econobox into a monster is going to require a lot more than it is worth, no matter what car you build. Unfortunately vw's are double or nothing due to the relatively small community.
> 
> If you want to go fast start looking into k20 swaps. If you want to go faster start looking for 8 cylinders.


:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dont worry about me or the car.
the tranny can handle 300 lbs. so 240-250wTq should be fine.

i dont want it to be the fastest on the block. i just wnt to have a fun and reliable daily for years to come.

so, again, no monster. so no swaps involved.

thanks anyways for the concern


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

opcorn: keep the ideas coming
this is a thought, just a thought, what if someone builds a 2.8L 5 Cyl.. haaaaa think about that? And smack a turbo on top of it...


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

eatrach said:


> opcorn: keep the ideas coming
> this is a thought, just a thought, what if someone builds a 2.8L 5 Cyl.. haaaaa think about that? And smack a turbo on top of it...


2.8 is a LOT of a strech. max, and thats exaggerating would be 2.65 or 2.7


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

ya i wish our cylinder walls were thick enough to allow a 2.8l bore!:laugh::laugh: id say 2.62 would be the highest with the overbore


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

i have seen a 2.6 and he told me that he was almost on the egde of max. so i said:
exaggerating: 2.65 lol


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

As far as the trans, I picked up a junkyard trans that had 40k on it for 600 bucks. Then figure another 1,000ish for a strong clutch setup. Not sure how expensive everything else is. But I wouldn't give up on it just yet. I say boost the hell out of it and see what breaks then go from there Haha. Good luck with the car man.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

For the manual swap we would need more than a tranny.
Juver over the tp:
New wiring harness, new ecu, new tranny, clutch pedal, labor, and a bunch of misc. Overall 3500 to do it.
I could do it soon, but I rather have fun in my daily auto with NA mods. And eventually, do the swap.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

kungfoojesus said:


> Good luck with the 3000lb car going fast on an automatic. Building an econobox into a monster is going to require a lot more than it is worth, no matter what car you build. Unfortunately vw's are double or nothing due to the relatively small community.
> 
> If you want to go fast start looking into k20 swaps. If you want to go faster start looking for 8 cylinders.


Theres just so much fail in that post that Im not even gonna start haha. And by the way, my built "econobox" will skate on any k20 Ive come up across so far, so keep the Honda **** out of this forum please. THANKS! :thumbup:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> ya i wish our cylinder walls were thick enough to allow a 2.8l bore!:laugh::laugh: id say 2.62 would be the highest with the overbore


ok, 2.6, that should give us a boost in torque; plus add port and polish, bigger throttle body;;hmm what else, cams, exhaust manifold, intake manifold, and nice exhaust. we should be hovering around 240 horsies at the up-side.


----------



## TeamZleep (Aug 28, 2007)

thygreyt said:


> For the manual swap we would need more than a tranny.
> Juver over the tp:
> New wiring harness, new ecu, new tranny, clutch pedal, labor, and a bunch of misc. Overall 3500 to do it.
> I could do it soon, but I rather have fun in my daily auto with NA mods. And eventually, do the swap.


I'm pretty sure in the vagcom interface you can make it look for an auto or manual trans. If you change it from auto to manual in there, you should be able to save on the wiring harness/ecu.

I've seen the block before, I'll go check again.


----------



## donjuan1jr (Oct 8, 2008)

thygreyt said:


> For the manual swap we would need more than a tranny.
> Juver over the tp:
> New wiring harness, new ecu, new tranny, clutch pedal, labor, and a bunch of misc. Overall 3500 to do it.
> I could do it soon, but I rather have fun in my daily auto with NA mods. And eventually, do the swap.


Buddy of mine did the swap of autobox to manual...got the parts for 600 on the tex and overall with install cost him 1100. Thats with knowing a cert vw tech to do it. 

The car can be built slowly, balls to the wall out the box is not for everyone.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

if i get the parts for the right price i might...


----------



## dmgraz (Jan 3, 2008)

where are you getting that an o9g can handle 300ftlb of torque?  

i say hi-comp and a 50-100 wet shot and you should be good. lose some weight too.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

dmgraz said:


> where are you getting that an o9g can handle 300ftlb of torque?
> 
> i say hi-comp and a 50-100 wet shot and you should be good. lose some weight too.


reading around, and when i hook it up with vag com, the sensors say that max torque something=395nm


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

a tranny swap might be happening!!!

might.

staying NA regardless.


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

eatrach said:


> ok, 2.6, that should give us a boost in torque; plus add port and polish, bigger throttle body;;hmm what else, cams, exhaust manifold, intake manifold, and nice exhaust. we should be hovering around 240 horsies at the up-side.


those numbers are a little low for that, maybe 260-270 ponies, alittle more with e85 and a modest shot of nitrous!

but at that point u mind as well force induce it, after opening the motor up and all.:beer:


----------



## eatrach (May 13, 2004)

kevin FaKiN spLits said:


> those numbers are a little low for that, maybe 260-270 ponies, alittle more with e85 and a modest shot of nitrous!
> 
> but at that point u mind as well force induce it, after opening the motor up and all.:beer:


i am just being conservative(240)... oh oh, you are going to have the liberals chase my ass for stating that :laugh:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Manual is the way to go. You're losing ~10% of the power through that torque converter that a manual will put to the ground.

I still say an engine swap into something that doesn't weigh 3,000lbs is the way to go. You just get so much more bang for your buck. 

a stock ABA into an mk1 is a 14 second car that can make about 40mpg as a daily... just for example. The only reason i point out swaps is you're concerned about the $$$. The amounts you're talking in terms of a second car with a swap will get you a lot more go. You've pretty much maxed out the 2.5 auto if you want it to remain a strong reliable daily for 100k+ miles to come. I only say this because I used to be like you. Very into my ONE motor. Then one day I rebuilt a 16v all by myself, it lasted 50 miles. I rebuilt another, lasted 30k miles w/turbo... so on and so forth. I now have a sub 13 second track car that cost me no more than $10,000 for the whole project. I could make it pretty for another $5,000 but I wanted a car to drive so to heck with the show, all about the go. The best part was I actually learned a lot doing all the work myself versus just dumping $$$ into a pit and learning very little if anything. The best part is driving the holy heck out of a car, breaking it, and hopping back in my daily until its put together again all while learning something new each time.

bottom line is, a stock bottom end goes a lot further in a car that doesn't weigh 3000lbs and lose a ton of go through a torque converter.


----------

